# Knotts' Scary Farm Review - Oct 26th, 2013



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

I have heard that Knotts is the best in LA. My niece always goes.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I did the Haunt around the 15th, kept it short and didn't stay too long (about three and a half hours), but that was because the evening went really well. My buddy and I did about six walk-throughs, and somehow kept finding the ones that had no lines to speak of. As a result we probably only spent an hour total standing in line the whole evening. The whole rest of the time was enjoyment. A lot of fun. We decided to split when we couldn't find walk-throughs with short wait times. Seemed like the park slowly filled up as the night went on.

I've noticed a change in their design plan over the years. The Haunt is not as "big" a show as it was...the big constructions and big effects are fewer. There seem to be a few more people supervising and a few less actors scaring. As a result, the whole scene is a lot less "chaotic" than I remember it being, say, 20 years ago. It was a good deal CRAZIER then! But now, it seems better-run, and easier to enjoy. A bit of a trade-off, I figure.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

First time I went to Knott's Scary Farm was 1979 for the press preview. I've been a solid fan ever since. A definite regret I had leaving California was the fact that I never got to play a costumed monster at Haunt. I played a monster at Queen Mary for three years -- I was even a member of the first sliding team that performed there -- and here in Florida I've performed as a monster at Universal Studios Orlando during Halloween Horror Nights and twice we've done Rose's Haunted Graveyard. But there was nothing like Knott's. And I used to love Elvira's shock and rock review shows. She took the show over from Wolfman Jack, who did the shows in the 1970s. In fact, he was the headliner for the 79 press show I mentioned. One day I'll get back to California. And when I do...well, I still have my sliding pads, so who knows?


----------

